# The new backhoe PLUS...



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

So today I drove down to Ft.meyers Fl. to pick up the back hoe from the rich dude (yes he REALLY is rich) Really nice fella, from germany originally,two kids both US born citizens,they are selling off stuff to move to the bahamas,so I get there and we start talkin' he says you need anythying else farm equipment? Long story short I ended up buying -are you ready- a box blade,a 72" finish mower,a 60" bush hog,and a posthole digger w/9' auger for $500.00, I can sell just the bush hog and make my money back,I've been havin' some scary good luck lately,sure aint gonna complain about it,hope it lasts-I'm always waiting for the other shoe to drop,you older guys will remember that saying,anyway here are some pics


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Dayum! I should have driven to your place last night and rode along with you. What? $3,100 for near 8 grand worth of stuff?


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

took a little thinkin to figure out how to get it on the trailer-I wasn't leavin' without it though, well worth the drive.


----------

